# cam position sensor



## samuladems (May 29, 2010)

will the LS2 run without the cam position sensor installed?


----------



## samuladems (May 29, 2010)

*cam timing gear*

has any boby shered the cam timing gear from the cam? it happened to me. just wondering how commen this is or if it happens at all.


----------

